# Wechter Maple Lake line of guitars



## Smurf42 (Jun 17, 2006)

Is anyone familiar with, or played, the Wechter Maple Lake line of guitars? They look like a dream come true to a cash strapped musician, like myself, with their 3 pickup system (Bridge, Soundhole Pickup, and Mic). If anyone has one, or tried one, what do you like - dislike about it, etc.? The mp3 demos on the site are pretty limited, as I would have liked to also hear each pickup by itself, along with the combos.

I am leaning towards more Fingerstyle compared to strumming, so neck width is a major focal point to me, and it will be used for recording more than live performance. I am also leaning towards the Parlor size one.

Thank You in advance for any and all information that you may have! :thanks5qx:


----------



## jessie elias (11 mo ago)

No I'm not familiar with that line, but do have a Wechter PM-3750 double cutaway acoustic with a Fishman dual source setup that I really like a lot! Great access and the neck is PLEK'd. Typical 1.75 inch nut, so not likely what you are looking for...


----------

